# Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2012)

Auf der Internetseite von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan findet man ein aktuelles Statement zum Deutschen Fischereitag in Papenburg.

http://www.happach-kasan.de/fischer...deutsche-fischer-sind-auf-dem-richtigen-kurs/

Liest man sich nun diese Pressemitteilung durch und vergleicht Überschrift und Inhalt, so findet man so recht keinen Bezug zueinander.

Es sei denn, Frau Happach-Kasan gewichtet die Angelfischerei so, wie es in der Pressemitteilung zum Ausdruck kommt. Nur in einem Nebensatz wird die Angelfischerei (der Vollständigkeit halber ?) erwähnt.

Bezieht man die Tatsache mit ein, dass sich Frau Happach-Kasan offenbar außerstande sieht, die von Thomas gestellten Fragen zu beantworten, oder zumindest zu schreiben dass sie von einer Beantwortung absieht, darf man sich fragen welche Kernkompetenzen Frau Happach-Kasan auszeichnen, einem gemeinsamen Anglerverband als Präsidentin vorzustehen. 

Vom obersten Vertreter unseren gemeinsamen Verbandes hätte man in dieser Pressemitteilung doch ein paar erhellende Worte zu dieser, für die Angelfischerei insgesamt sicher bedeutsamen Aufgabe der Fusion, erwarten *müssen*.

Es sei denn, Frau Happach-Kasan lässt Ihre Kandidatur noch offen oder ist bereits entschlossen, nicht zu kandidieren. Verdenken könnte man es ihr sicher nicht. 

Wie auch immer muss man bei der Nebensächlichkeit, mit der die Angelfischerei in dieser Pressemitteilung behandelt wird feststellen, dass sie sich keine große Mühe gibt sich um dieses Amt zu bewerben.

Denn offiziell muss sie ja gewählt werden, und da sollte man doch zumindest der guten Ordnung halber auch ein wenig "Wahlkampf" betreiben. Dies wiederum mag auch dadurch unnötig sein, da es bis heute - zumindest offiziell - keinen Gegenkandidaten gibt.

Da wirft sich die Frage auf, ob Frau Happach-Kasan Qualifikation für das Präsidentenamt darin besteht, dass Sie - wenn - bereit ist, das Amt zu bekleiden. Will heißen, "man hat keine(n) andere(n) gefunden", oder ob es ihr eine Herzensangelegenheit ist, dann vermisst man jedoch ein entsprechendes Engagement im Vorfeld. 

Zieht man nun noch das Gerangel um die Ämter der/des Vizepräsidenten hinzu, könnte der Eindruck entstehen, Frau Happach-Kasan hätte für die noch amtierenden Präsidenten der beiden existierenden Verbände lediglich eine Repräsentationsfunktion, während die wahre Macht in den Händen des restlichen Präsidiums liegt. 

Ein gemeinsamer Verband, durch die Hintertüre verhandelt, durch die Hintertüre gekenzelt, durch die Hintertüre zu neuem Leben erweckt, durch die Hintertüre verpräsidentschaftet und durch die Hintertüre von den bekannten Gestalten geführt, das brauchen wir Deutschen Angler so nötig wie einen Kropf.

Ich wünsche Frau Happach-Kasan den Weitblick, Abstand von diesem Amt zu nehmen, und von einem Verband der völlig an seinen Mitgliedern vorbei aus Streit und Dünkel entstehen würde.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Eingefügt von der Redaktion:
Die Fragen an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Gut analysiert und die richtige Schlussfolgerung gezogen.

Mal sehen ob sich die gute Frau überhaupt mal an die Angler wendet, welche sie ja immerhin zukünftig vertreten soll.
Bisher war noch nicht mal zu lesen ob sie das überhaupt will.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bezieht man die Tatsache mit ein, dass sich Frau Happach-Kasan offenbar außerstande sieht, die von Thomas gestellten Fragen zu beantworten, oder zumindest zu schreiben dass sie von einer Beantwortung absieht, darf man sich fragen welche Kernkompetenzen Frau Happach-Kasan auszeichnen, einem gemeinsamen Anglerverband als Präsidentin vorzustehen.




Ist sowas Pflicht?
Jeder kann sich in ein Amt Wählen lassen- egal ob Kompetenz vorhanden oder nicht...
Wie ist sonst P. Rösler..... lass gut sein!

Die Sache mit -"man hat keinen Anderen gefunden"- triffts wohl eher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ist sowas Pflicht?
> 
> Nein, Pflicht ist es nicht, aber es lässt tief blicken.
> 
> Die Sache mit -"man hat keinen Anderen gefunden"- triffts wohl eher.



Das wäre dann die Kernkompetenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Wie ist sonst P. Rösler..... *lass gut sein!*


Eben - bitte auch hier keine allgemeine Politik!!




> Bezieht man die Tatsache mit ein, dass sich Frau Happach-Kasan offenbar außerstande sieht, die von Thomas gestellten Fragen zu beantworten, oder zumindest zu schreiben dass sie von einer Beantwortung absieht


Ich habe Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gerade am Wochenende erst nochmals angeschrieben und werde auch nochmal mit ihrem Büro telefonieren (die eigentlich eine Beantwortung der Fragen versprochen hatten).

Wir werden sehen - ansonsten werde ich natürlich unsere Fragen dann öffentlich machen, damit ihr euch selber ein Bild machen könnt, warum die wohl nicht beantwortet werden (können?? )..



> der völlig an seinen Mitgliedern vorbei aus Streit und Dünkel entstehen würde.


Meinst Du Mitglieder (weil das im Bundesverband die Landesverbände wären) oder Angler (an Anglern vorbei ist ja anscheinend vollkommen normal bei den real exisitierenden Verbänden und Funktionären)??


----------



## ivo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Sache mit -"man hat keinen Anderen gefunden"- triffts wohl eher.


 
Es liegt durchaus auch im Bereich des möglichen, dass man keinen Anderen finden will...


----------



## Franky (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Auha - sowas lässt ja wirklich viel Raum für wilde Spekulationen und regt meine Phantasie ziemlich an... Wenn ich dann noch eine Parallele zu einer vergangenen Situation aus dem Fussball damit kombiniere, würde es den Schluss zulassen können, dass man erst einmal ein "Opfer" braucht, dem man die Verantwortung für gewisse schiefgelaufene Projekte in die Schuhe schieben könnte, damit dann ein zweiter "Retter" aus dem Zauberwald urplötzlich und unerwartet die Wende herbeiführen kann..... Ich sollte Romanschreiber werden  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> sowas lässt ja wirklich viel Raum für wilde Spekulationen und regt meine Phantasie ziemlich an...


Vielleicht kriegen wír ja noch die versprochenen Antworten...

Um weniger spekulieren und phantasieren zu müssen..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bezieht man die Tatsache mit ein, dass sich Frau Happach-Kasan offenbar außerstande sieht, die von Thomas gestellten Fragen zu beantworten, oder zumindest zu schreiben dass sie von einer Beantwortung absieht




Das verwundert euch aber nicht wirklich, oder?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Doch, weils versprochen wurde.........


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wír ja noch die versprochenen Antworten...
> 
> Um weniger spekulieren und phantasieren zu müssen..



Woran hapert es?  |supergri

Wir Boardis könnten ja mal vorsichtig per Email nachfragen.    |supergri


----------



## Dorschbremse (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, weils versprochen wurde.........




Oooch- versprechen kann sich doch jeder mal, oder?
Wers nicht glaubt, guckt mal bei Youtube nach E.Stoiber :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Woran hapert es?


Auch da bleibt Raum für Spekulation und Phantasie...

Vielleicht hat sie wichtigeres zu tun, als sich um Angler zu kümmern?

Vielleicht hat sie es als VDSF-Mitglied auch nicht so mit der Basis??

Vielleicht war die Aussage ihres Bürochefs etwas voreilig, alle Presseanfragen zu beantworten??

Wer weiß das schon...


----------



## Honeyball (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Vielleicht hat ihr zwischenzeitlich einer der jetzigen Treiber ihrer Seilschaft die Geheimbotschaft zugesteckt:

*Anglerboard is pfuipfui*

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Bis jetzt gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass sie zu viel tun hatte und noch nicht dazu kam, unsere Fragen zu beantworten..

Wir werde nsehen......


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

@ Ralle, gut geschrieben.

Mir dreht sich ein wenig der Magen bei dem Thema um. Die gute Frau scheint keine Anglerin zu sein und ich frage mich, wie sich so eine Person für ein Hobby, welches sie nicht ausübt denn erfolgreich und leidenschaftlich einsetzen soll?

Man stelle sich mal für die Autofahrerlobby (VDA) einen bekennenden Radfahrer, oder für die Tabaklobby einen Nichtraucher vor?

Aber wir Angler müssen da dann wieder aus der Reihe tanzen...

Wahrscheinlich müssen wir mal wieder "abwarten". Abwarten ob die gute Frau wirklich Ahnung vom Angeln hat und sich dafür Interessiert und was ihre Standpunkte sind. Ist ja auch kein Problem, denn abwarten müssen wir Angler schon seit teilweise 40 Jahren, was die Problematik beim zurücksetzen angeht, oder wie es mit Nachtangelverboten und Gemeinschaftsfischen steht.

Das die gute Frau selbst nicht angelt lässt berechtigt Grund für Zweifel kommen. In dem einen oder anderen Landesverband scheinen auch Nichtangler zu sitzen, die dann im Kompetenzranking auch durchweg hintere Plätze einnehmen. 

Keine Statements, keine Anglerin, der drohende Untergang der FDP lassen leider die Vermutung durchaus Wahrscheinlich werden, das hier eine Marionette einen Posten bekommt und sich ein bisschen Geld für die post-FDP Zeit zu verschaffen.

Aber lasst uns doch einfach abwarten, was die Zeit so bringt.
Einige warten schon ihr ganzes Leben darauf, das sich bei der Angellei was verbessert, wozu jetzt die Eile?


----------



## Honeyball (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



allrounder27 schrieb:


> einige warten schon ihr ganzes leben darauf, das sich bei der angellei was verbessert, wozu jetzt die eile?



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Fischer am Inn (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Gentlemen,

dieser Thread ist zumindest soweit erhellend, als doch klar wird, dass es hier an Grundlagenwissen mangelt was Verbands-/Lobbyarbeit für Angler angeht. Wenn man sich auch nur ein Bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt, dann kann man nicht ernsthaft die Frage stellen wer Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist. Wenn man jemals in den Bundestagsprotokollen zu Fragen der Fischerei nachgelesen hat (oder gar die Debatten live verfolgt hat), dann kann es nicht sein, dass man Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht kennt. Sie ist mit Abstand die profilierteste Abgeordnete im Bundestag was diese Thematik angeht. 

Aber so was interessiert im Anglerboard absolut nicht …. „Was willst denn mit deinen läppischen Tatsachen …“

Wenn man über Angeln und Verbandsarbeit spricht und Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht kennt, dann ist das so wie wenn man darüber schwadroniert was an der deutschen Fußballnationalmannschaft alles verkehrt ist, wie die Mannschaftsaufstellung eigentlich sein müsste und im gleichen Atemzug fragt, wer denn eigentlich dieser Jogi Löw ist und was der so macht.
Man kann Jogi Löw gut oder schlecht finden. Man kann Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gut oder schlecht finden. Aber wenn man die jeweiligen Namen noch nicht mal kennt, dann sollte man sich schon fragen ob man ausreichendes Grundlagenwissen hat, um in den betreffenden Fachgebieten mitreden zu können.

Habe die Ehre
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ivo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Richtig, *Fischerei! *Das hat nüx mit Angeln zu tun.

Aber ach, im VDSF sind ja auch alle Fischer!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das verwundert euch aber nicht wirklich, oder?|rolleyes


Verwundert ist der falsche Ausdruck. Das Anschreiben war höflich und freundlich, die Fragen ordentlich und sachlich. 
Wie auch unsere Anfragen an die Verbände zu Beginn der Berichterstattung.
Verweigerung und Pöbelei kam stets zuerst von der anderen Seite. 



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> dieser Thread ist zumindest soweit erhellend, als doch klar wird, dass es hier an Grundlagenwissen mangelt was Verbands-/Lobbyarbeit für Angler angeht. Wenn man sich auch nur ein Bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt, dann kann man nicht ernsthaft die Frage stellen wer Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist. Wenn man jemals in den Bundestagsprotokollen zu Fragen der Fischerei nachgelesen hat (oder gar die Debatten live verfolgt hat), dann kann es nicht sein, dass man Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht kennt. Sie ist mit Abstand die profilierteste Abgeordnete im Bundestag was diese Thematik angeht.
> 
> ...



Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn Du dazuschreibst, auf wen Du Dich beziehst. Ich nehme an, Du gehst regelmäßig mit der Dame Kaffeetrinken und hast einen Wissensvorsprung.

Davon ab geht es hier nicht darum, was Frau Happach-Kasan sonst so macht und tut, sondern um Ihre (vermeintliche?) Kandidatur als Präsidentin eines eventuellen gemeinsamen Anglerverbandes, die Art und Weise wie sie damit gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit umgeht, sowie die Pressemeldung zum Deutschen Fischereitag aus ihrem Hause. 

Wenn Du dazu was beitragen kannst, zögere nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Wenn sie in der Materie so drin steckt, dann sollte es für sie ja kein Problem sein, die Fragen von Thomas zu beantworten und klar und deutlich zu machen, wo sie bei einigen Punkten "steht" und wie ihre Meinung dazu ist, bzw. was sie anstreben würde.

Zur Lobbyarbeit. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie die bei unseren Verbänden abläuft...
Was sollen wir denn von einer Lobbyarbeit halten, die keine Verbesserungen für die Angler bringt (eher im Gegenteil) und dann noch hinter verschlossenen Türen (wenn überhaupt) stattfindet.

Beim Fischereischein SH hat der Landesverband auch geschrieben, das sie dagegen sind. Passiert ist nichts, auch hat man nicht von einem Engagement gegen für das Thema mitbekommen.

Für mich als Angler sieht das ganze dann so aus. 

Entweder die Herren (und Damen) machen ihren Job nicht, der da wäre sich für unser Hobby einzusetzen. In dem Falle könnte man die Verbände als faul bezeichnen und deren legitimation aberkennen, für uns Angler zu sprechen.

Oder aber die Herren (und Damen) machen ihre Arbeit hinter verschlossenen Türen, setzten sich für uns Angler ein, leisten Überstunden und haben nicht anderes als die Interessen von uns Anglern (die Leute die sie bezahlen) im Sinne. Und das dann schon seit Jahren, ohne irgendwelche verbesserungen für uns Angler zu erwirken (eher im Gegenteil). In dem Falle könnte man die Verbände als inkompetent/unfähig bezeichnen und deren legitimation aberkennen, für uns Angler zu sprechen.


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> dieser Thread ist zumindest soweit erhellend, als doch klar wird, dass es hier an Grundlagenwissen mangelt was Verbands-/Lobbyarbeit für Angler angeht. Wenn man sich auch nur ein Bisschen mit der Materie beschäftigt, dann kann man nicht ernsthaft die Frage stellen wer Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist. Wenn man jemals in den Bundestagsprotokollen zu Fragen der Fischerei nachgelesen hat (oder gar die Debatten live verfolgt hat), dann kann es nicht sein, dass man Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht kennt. Sie ist mit Abstand die profilierteste Abgeordnete im Bundestag was diese Thematik angeht.
> 
> ...



Der Kommentar ist gut.  :vik:
Offensichtlich sind sehr viele Angler über die Tätikeit und  Verdienste pro Angler der Dame nicht informiert.
Woran mag dies nun liegen?

Liegt dies evtl. an der miserablen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit an der Basis..bei den Anglern?

Wenn man von der Basis wahrgenommen werden möchte, muss man schon mal mit der Fahne winken und Lärm machen.

Schade,  statt die Basis, den Angler, den Bürger mitzunehmen verfällt man wieder in alte Strukturen.
Dies ging auch bei S21 und diversen anderen Projekten mächtig in die Hose.


----------



## Honeyball (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Wer hat denn hier davon geredet, die Dame nicht zu kennen???
Wer stellt die Frage, wer oder was sie ist???

Aber Hauptsache erst mal was gegen diejenigen schießen, die contra Verband argumentieren. Was anderes kennen wir von Dir nicht, lieber Fischer...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Verweigerung und Pöbelei kam stets zuerst von der anderen Seite.




Nun ja, Ralle, wenn du das so siehst... was ich hier an niveaulosem Gepöbel gelesen habe, ging auf keine Kuhhaut mehr (aber das soll ja nicht das Thema sein), jedenfalls könnte ich mir vorstellen, daß ihr euch diesen Kommunikationsweg gewissermaßen verbaut habt, würde mich zumindest nicht wundern, sollte dem nicht so sein, umso besser, warten wir also ab, was da noch kommt.


----------



## Nick_A (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Also auf der Internetseite von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ist neben der Info/Verlinkung von Ralle auch noch ein Statement zu Fischerei im Allgemeinen zu finden [KLICK MICH].



> ZITAT daraus:
> 
> Artenvielfalt schützen – Wirtschaften ermöglichen
> 
> ...



Auch wenn die Dame ggf. keine Anglerin ist muss man doch feststellen, dass da etwas Sachverstand und vorallem auch mal einige richtige Grundansichten vorhanden sind. :m

Und jetzt mal ernsthaft....in welchem (Angel-)Verein werden denn wirklich Angler zu deren Vereinsvorsitzenden/Präsidenten berufen ?!?!?

Viele (Angel-)Vereinsvorsitzende können nichtmal nen Blutknoten machen und einen Hecht von einem Zander unterscheiden ! :q :q


----------



## Wegberger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo,

wenn ich den Vergleich mit der Nationalmannschaft und Jogi Löw jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann wird jetzt Heiner Brandt vom Handball Fußballnationaltrainer ?

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Nick_A (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Man könnte vielleicht noch ergänzen, dass die stark gestiegenen Kormoranzahlen die Artenvielfalt in unseren Binnenseen *UND IN DEN FLÜSSEN (!!!) *bedroht. 

Gut, will mal nicht zu kleinlich sein :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Dann mal Butter bei die Fische, hier unsere "unverschämten und pöbelhaften" Fragen:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick_A (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Sehr gute Fragen, Thomas !!! :m #6

Einige sind "sehr offensiv" formuliert....aber da is´ nix mit Pöbelei und unverschämten Fragen !!! #d


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Oha, da braucht man schon 2-3 Minütchen, um alle Fragen, die ja teilweise etwas Zündstoff enthalten, so zu beantworten bzw. die Antworten so zu formulieren, dass man danach noch kandidieren kann...oder die Fusion nicht "gefährdet"...oder sonstwie irgendeinem Mitstreiter auf den Schlips tritt...


Dat duert sin tied, dat kannst glöven!


Wann hast du die denn gestellt?


(Übrigens beeindruckend formuliert!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> wann hast du die denn gestellt?



27.06.  2012

Erinnerung am 02.09. 2012 nach diversen Telefonaten mit ihrem Büro.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Nun ja, 6 Wochen braucht man schon, um die Fragen allumfänglich zu verstehen, dann weitere 8 Wochen zum Beantworten, weitere 4 Wochen zum Abstimmen mit Parteikollegen und Verbansfunktionären, 3 Wochen an den Formulierungen feilen, dann 4 Wochen Urlaub, noch mal 2 Wochen Weihnachtszeit, 10 Krankentage...

Rechne mal anfang nächstes Jahr mit den Antworten.

Nie die Hoffnung verlieren.


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Darauf wirst Du keine Antworten bekommen.... Thomas.
Zu Speziell, zu kritisch, zu viel.

Politiker antworten nie auf kritische Fragen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Rechne mal anfang nächstes Jahr mit den Antworten.
> 
> Nie die Hoffnung verlieren.



Naja, das müsste Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aber aus dem Stegreif beantworten können..

Wenn sie ein so verantwortungsvolles Amt anstrebt und sich da ja im November schon wählen lassen will (wenn das so stimmt, wie von der wirren Initiative "Pro DAFV" und VDSF und DAV verbreitet.).

Sie wird da ja kaum ohne Kenntnisse der Materie einsteigen wollen...

Und ich gehe auch davon aus, dass sie als Politikerin sicherlich auch die Basis informieren will, was sie in diesem so viele Menschen betreffenden Amt machen und erreichen will.

Und nicht nur mit Verbänden und Funktionären kommunizieren..

Dazu bieten wir ihr gerne die Gelegenheit...


----------



## velvet (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

*Ich vermisse eine wichtige Frage:*


*Werden Sie nach Ihrer Wahl zur Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes (DAFV) einige der bisherigen bestehenden Tätigkeiten zur erfoderlichen sorgfältigen Ausfüllung dieser anspruchsvollen Aufgabe aufgeben müssen und wird zukünftig eine leidenschaftliche Beziehung zur Angelei auf Ihrer Internetseite auch erscheinen?*



*Parteipolitische Tätigkeit
*Seit 1970 Mitglied der FDP
Seit 1985 Vorsitzende des FDP-Kreisverbandes Herzogtum Lauenburg


*Parlamentarische Tätigkeit*
Seit Dezember 2002 Mitglied des Deutschen Bundestages
Ordentliches Mitglied im Ausschuss für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz
Stellvertretendes Mitglied im Ausschuss für Umwelt, Naturschutz und Reaktorsicherheit
Stellvertretendes Mitglied im Parlamentarischen Beirat für nachhaltige Entwicklung
Vorsitzende der Arbeitsgruppe Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion
Sprecherin der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion für Ernährungs- und Landwirtschaftspolitik
Stellvertretendes Mitglied im Gorleben-Untersuchungsausschuss

*Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit*
Vorsitzende des Förderkreises Kulturdenkmal Stecknitzfahrt e.V.
Mitglied der Freien Lauenburgischen Akademie e.V.
Vorsitzende des Umweltausschusses des Schleswig-Holsteinischen Heimatbunds (SHHB)
Landesvorsitzende der SDW (Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald) Schleswig-Holstein
Mitglied im Bundesvorstand der SDW Mitglied im Kuratorium der Otto-von Bismarck-Stiftung

*Hobbies*
Fahrradfahren, Botanik, Historische Kartografie, Tatort


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Ich vermisse eine wichtige Frage:
> 
> 
> Werden Sie nach Ihrer Wahl zur Präsidentin des Deutschen Angelfischerverbandes (DAFV) einige der bisherigen bestehenden Tätigkeiten zur erfoderlichen sorgfältigen Ausfüllung dieser anspruchsvollen Aufgabe aufgeben müssen und wird zukünftig eine leidenschaftliche Beziehung zur Angelei auf Ihrer Internetseite auch erscheinen?



Da gehe ich doch von ihrem guten Willen aus - ich wollt nicht so kritisch fragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

PS:
Die Fragen könnt ihr im Prinzip auch euren Verbandsfunktionären stellen (zumindest die Grundsatzfrage und die angelpolitischen, natürlich nicht die Person Dr. Hapach-Kasan betreffenden)..

Denn da hat sich weder aus VDSF noch DAV je einer bereit gefunden, die wirklich zu beantworten...

Da heisst es nur immer:
Die Fusion *muss* kommen...

Die Antwort warum und für wen, mit welcher Ausrichtung und welchen Zielen wurde ja immer nur mit merkelesken Standards ala "alternativlos" beantwortet - nie aber mit Fakten oder klaren Antworten...


----------



## heineken2003 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Wie man das so oft erlebt, da kommt jemand her, der in Berlin gute Verbinungen zu den wichtigen Schaltstellen in der Politik hat, stellt sich für ein Ehrenamt zur Verfügung und wird erstmal krtisiert. Wenn ich die Vita der mir unbekannten Frau so lese, dann denke ich, kann ich der deutsche Angler glücklich schätzen, dass eine so gut vernetzte Frau diesen posten übernimmt. Aber der Durchschnittdeutsche muss erstmal das Haar in der Suppe suchen... ich habe 2010 ein 2 monatiges Seminar zu vorbereitung auf das Ehrenamt gemacht und dort viel über Ehrenamt und Interessenvertretung gelernt. Man sollte hierin eher eine Chance sehen.

Petri

Heineken


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Wieso kritisieren?
Nur Fragen gestellt, die es wohl (nicht nur in meinen Augen) wert sind, beantwortet zu werden..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Wie man das so oft erlebt, da kommt jemand her, der in Berlin gute Verbinungen zu den wichtigen Schaltstellen in der Politik hat, stellt sich für ein Ehrenamt zur Verfügung und wird erstmal krtisiert. Wenn ich die Vita der mir unbekannten Frau so lese, dann denke ich, kann ich der deutsche Angler glücklich schätzen, dass eine so gut vernetzte Frau diesen posten übernimmt. Aber der Durchschnittdeutsche muss erstmal das Haar in der Suppe suchen... ich habe 2010 ein 2 monatiges Seminar zu vorbereitung auf das Ehrenamt gemacht und dort viel über Ehrenamt und Interessenvertretung gelernt. Man sollte hierin eher eine Chance sehen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Heineken



Die Qualifikation einer Person für ein Ehrenamt liegt weder in der Bereitschaft es anzunehmen, noch darin, was man alles tun *könnte*.

Entscheidend ist, was man tut und wie man es macht. Und bisher hat sich Frau Happach-Kasan diesbezüglich, zumindest gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit und den Anglern, noch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.

Und wir sind erst in der Phase der Vorstellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sie als hauptberufliche Politikerin einfach noch keine Zeit für die Angler und ihre Fragen hatte und die Antworten laut ihrem Versprechen noch kommen werden....

Sollte es anders sein, würde sie dennoch eine gute Präsidentin für den dann in DAFV umbenannten VDSF abgeben..

Indem sie die Tradition der da jetzt herschenden Funktionärsclique nahtlos fortsetzt,  Angler und die Öffentlichkeit - wenn überhaupt - nur sehr partiell zu informieren....

Und der DAV hat sich inhaltlich wie von der Kommunikation her dem VDSF so weit angenähert, dass da ja auch kein Widerstand gegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zu erwarten ist, sondern wie bisher auch bei der Fusionsgeschichte die Unterstützung des VDSF-Kurses..


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



heineken2003 schrieb:


> Wie man das so oft erlebt, da kommt jemand her, der in Berlin gute Verbinungen zu den wichtigen Schaltstellen in der Politik hat, stellt sich für ein Ehrenamt zur Verfügung und wird erstmal krtisiert. Wenn ich die Vita der mir unbekannten Frau so lese, dann denke ich, kann ich der deutsche Angler glücklich schätzen, dass eine so gut vernetzte Frau diesen posten übernimmt. Aber der Durchschnittdeutsche muss erstmal das Haar in der Suppe suchen... ich habe 2010 ein 2 monatiges Seminar zu vorbereitung auf das Ehrenamt gemacht und dort viel über Ehrenamt und Interessenvertretung gelernt. Man sollte hierin eher eine Chance sehen.
> 
> Petri
> 
> Heineken



Ihre Bereitschaft in allen Ehren. Aber was bringt es dieses Amt als 1. vorsitzende zu bekleiden wenn man keine Ahnung von tuten und blasen hat?
Marionette für Mohnert und Co. spielen?

Und was noch schlimmer ist.
Nicht mal den Arsch in der Hose hat dieses fragen zu Beantworten geschweige denn mal eine Stellungnahme zu diesem ganzen hickhack etc. zu veröffentlichen.
Mal ein Wort an die Angler und eine Stellungnahme zu deren Ängsten etc..

Traurig. Die Frau brauch kein Angler.


----------



## Wegberger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich halte es für sehr blauäugig zu denken, dass irgendein zentraler Funktionär die gleiche Denke, wie die Basis hat.

Das Verband- und Gremienpolitische geht aus meiner Sicht einher mit Tricksen, Tarnen & Täuschen -> und muss auch so sein um mit Seinesgleichen auf Augenhöhe zu sein.

Der ordinäre Angler will nur seinem Hobby nachgehen.

Positiv gesehen denke ich, das aus der politischen Gegend her Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan für die Aufgabe auf der Tricksen, Tarnen & Täuschen Ebene kein schlechter Schachzug sein muss.

Aber mal ehrlich ... das was war, ist und wird auf der Verband- und Gremienebene, wird niemals die Ebene von uns Petrijünger am Wasser sein.

Wahre und ehrliche Antworten (ohne Tarnen, Tricksen & Täuschen) auf Thomas seine Fragen .... wird ein guter Funktionär -> nicht öffentlich, unter vier Augen und vier Ohren und falls veröffentlich, dann nie gesagt -> äussern.

Angler kann nur hoffen, dass die beiden Welten das gleiche Ziel haben!

LG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Angler kann nur hoffen, dass die beiden Welten das gleiche Ziel haben!


Bis jetzt hat die Praxis der real existierenden Verbände und Funktionäre der letzten Jahrzehnte leider das Gegenteil bewiesen...


----------



## angler1996 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich halte es für sehr blauäugig zu denken, dass irgendein zentraler Funktionär die gleiche Denke, wie die Basis hat.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber dann sollte man das ändern
Sagt ein ordinärer Angler.
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo Thomas,hallo angler 1996,

dann lass uns aber mal rational irrrational sein |kopfkrat :

Es gibt dann faktisch nur drei Alternativen:



Es lassen wie es ist und hoffen ?
Die organisierten Angler in die Pflicht zu nehmen und über die Vereine, die Unterstützung den Verbänden zu entziehen.
Die unorganisierten Angler in die Vereine zu kanalisieren, und als Mehrheitsbildner zu Punkt 2 zu kommen.
Alles andere und selbst die drei Alternativen werden wegen der deutschen Trägheit nicht ansatzweise realistisch sein.


Leider!


LG
Wegberger (der sich zu den ördinären Anglern zählt)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Es ist alles besser als die jetzige Situation mit den jetzigen real existierenden Verbänden und Funktionären - egal was kommt, schlimmer kanns nicht werden..

Weder inhaltlich noch vom Stil her...........

Wie man am würdelosen Gezerre um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF  ja gut sehen kann..


----------



## angler1996 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Ich habe nur formuliert, was ich dazu denke.
Die Realität ist eine andere
Gruß A.


----------



## Wegberger (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo Thomas,

naja... aber wie willst du den "Verbands- und Gremium Fata-Morganas" habhaft werden ?

Von wem sind die Selbstdarsteller legetimiert worden ? Wer stimmt denn jedes Jahr wieder vom kleinsten Verein an - für den Trottel, der sich im Verein oder Verband mit seiner Freizeit proflieren will?

Sei mal ehrlich - wird da hinterfragt -> wie der Verein sich denn zu Themen auf Verbandsebene positioniert und dann davon eine Wahl abhängig gemacht ? Gibt es überhaupt alternative Kanidaten in den Vereinen ?

Kritik muss sein - sicher aber was bringt es in der "Trockenzeit in der Wüste" den fehlenden Regen zu bemängeln ?

Aus meiner Sicht ist das ganze doch so verfahren und das Vertrauen geschädigt, dass sich entweder 



die Angler in breite Front die Unterstützung entziehen
oder einen alternativen Verband gründen, der die tatsächliche Meinung vertritt
Allerdings ist im letzteren Fall nicht auszuschliessen, dass durchaus ehrliche Naturen von den Fallstricken der Gremien- und Verbandsebenen dann nicht durch Sachzwänge ebenfalls schleichend korrumpiert werden 


Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist :


Was will man erreichen und was ist man bereit zu investieren?


LG
Ordinärangler Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Dazu sollest Du nen neuen Thread aufmachen oder einen der vielen vorhandenen nutzen - denn hier gehts ja um die evtl. zukünftige Präsidentin..

Hier passt sowas z. B. eher:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243941


Und hier wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sie als hauptberufliche Politikerin einfach noch keine Zeit für die Angler und ihre Fragen hatte und die Antworten laut ihrem Versprechen noch kommen werden....

Sollte es anders sein, würde sie dennoch eine gute Präsidentin für den dann in DAFV umbenannten VDSF abgeben..

Indem sie die Tradition der da jetzt herschenden Funktionärsclique nahtlos fortsetzt, Angler und die Öffentlichkeit - wenn überhaupt - nur sehr partiell zu informieren....

Und der DAV hat sich inhaltlich wie von der Kommunikation her dem VDSF so weit angenähert, dass da ja auch kein Widerstand gegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zu erwarten ist, sondern wie bisher auch bei der Fusionsgeschichte die Unterstützung des VDSF-Kurses..


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Nach unserer Erinnerungsmail vom 02.09. bis dato übrigens noch keine Reaktion seitens Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Zur Ausgangsfrage:



> *Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*


 
Aus meiner Sicht eine sehr kompetente, sachlich und fachlich versierte Kandidatin, die eine Bereicherung sein wird. Sie war schon in der Vergangenheit bei extrem vielen Versammlungen der Angler auf Bundes und Landesebene present und weiß um die Probleme der Angler. 



> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass sie als hauptberufliche Politikerin einfach noch keine Zeit für die Angler und ihre Fragen hatte und die Antworten laut ihrem Versprechen noch kommen werden....


 
Vielleicht will sie aber auch überhaupt gar nicht antworten, was für mich sehr verständlich wäre.

Wer die Diskussionen um die Fusion hier im AB aufmerksam verfolgt, der weis, das das Forenteam eine festgefahrene Meinung dazu hat, die ausschließlich auf "Kontra" ausgelegt ist. 

Frau Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan könnte antworten, was sie will, das würde hier auf jeden Fall und bis ins Detail als Futter und Munition gegen alles, was mit der Fusion zu tun hat Verwendung finden und es würde an keiner Antwort etwas gutes bleiben, weil die Einstellung des Forenteams dazu schon längst fest steht, eine objetive Betrachtungsweise ist hier schon lange nicht mehr gegeben.

Die Verbände, einige Ministerien und Politiker haben sich mittlerweile auf die Fahne geschrieben, hier kein Wort mehr zu schreiben oder irgend etwas zu beantworten und das AB zu ignorieren, was aus meiner Sicht die einzig richtige Entscheidung ist. 

Denn, was ist das AB? 

Das AB ist lediglich eine Plattform, wo eigentlich die Masse der User sich über das Angeln, ihre Erlebnisse und Fänge sowei Praktiken am Wasser austauschen möchte. 

Außenwirkungs- und Informationsplattform ist es nicht im Geringsten und schon garnicht für Vereine und Verbände, weil sie hier ihre Mitglieder überhaupt nicht ereichen können, von ein paar Ausnahmen mal abgesehen. Dafür halten die Verbände und Vereine in der Regel ihre eigenen Foren Homepages, Versammlungen, Geschäftsstellen oder Vereinsnachrichten vor und das geht Angler, die in den entsprechenden Vereinen nicht organisiert sind auch nichts an, denn die Vereine sind nur ihren Mitgliedern gegenüber verpflichtet.

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass es vereinsschädigendes Verhalten wäre, wenn sich die Vorstandsmitglieder hier verausgaben und dafür eventuell auch nur eine Sekunde weniger für ihre Mitglieder, Besatz, oder die Vereinsverwaltung Zeit hätten, denn dafür hat sie kein Mitglied gewählt. 

Also, warum sollte hier irgendein Politiker, Verband oder Verein irgend etwas schreiben oder Fragen beantworten??? Das wäre absolute Zeitverschwendung, in der Zeit kann man viel sinnvollere Dinge machen, z.B. Angeln gehen, Fische besetzen, Hegepläne erstellen, Gewässer pflegen usw.:m

Ich finde es anmaßend auch nur die geringste Reaktion auf Fragen zu erwarten, die von jemanden gestellt werden, der auch noch gegen einen ist und dies hier ständig schreibt und wehement wiederholt.

Da ist Ignoration das einzige heilige Mittel und das hat das AB auch nicht anders verdient, zumindest nicht, nachdem hier in der Vergangenheit nur gegenan gestichelt wurde.

So, und nun werde ich erst einmal wieder in der Deckung verschwinden...., ich habe fertig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Nur mal zu Deiner Info:
Das war telefonisch vorher abgeklärt, Antworten wurden versprochen.

Der Punkt ist ja einfach:
Über Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihren Einsatz um die Fischerei findet man viel, wenn man googelt - auch vieles was zu loben wäre..

In Bezug auf Angler und das Angeln ist dagegen fast vollständiges Schweigen im Walde.

Wir haben ihr daher nach vorheriger telefonischer Absprache die Möglichkeit geboten, dies zu ändern.

Auch da sie ja angeblich für das Amt der Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV kandidieren wolle - von ihrer Seite bzw. auf ihrer Seite oder in sonstigen Veröffentlichungen hat sie dazu aber nie Stellung genommen oder das bestätigt.

Und ich sehe es nach wie vor so, dass diese Fragen beantwortet gehören - nicht nur von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, auch von den Funktionären der real existierenden Verbände...

Und im Gegensatz zu Dir halte ich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan für klüger als die Funktionäre der real existierenden Verbände und rechne daher immer noch mit der versprochenen Antwort..

Und ich finde die Fragen durchaus sinnvoll, weder pöbelhaft noch unverschämt:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich für Ihre schnelle Bereitschaft zu einem Interview bezüglich der Ihnen angetragenen Kandidatur als Präsidentin des DAFV, der durch die Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehen soll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zu Deiner Info:
> Das war telefonisch vorher abgeklärt, Antworten wurden versprochen.


 
Vielleicht hat sie aber nachdem Du ihr die Links hierher übersendet hast, hier mal reingeluschert und gelesen und es sich dann anders überlegt....

Danach hätte ich mir zumindest dreimal überlegt auf die Fragen zu antworten.

Gerade, wenn sie wie Du schreibst schlauer ist, dann würde sie sich hier nicht zum Popantz machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Möglich ist alles...

Ich glaube das (bis jetzt noch) nicht - warum sollte sie die Fragen nicht öffentlich beantworten, die sie ja zumindest auch für sich selber klären muss??

Sie steckt ja wohl noch nicht so im Klüngel der Verbandsfunktionäre und deren K(r)ampf um Posten, Pfründe, Macht und persönliche Eitelkeiten drin, oder??

Wir werden da aber natürlich dranbleiben, keine Panik....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir werden da aber natürlich dranbleiben, keine Panik....


 

Ich bin da der Entspannteste überhaupt, keine Sorge, das wird schon noch alles ganz toll werden...


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Die Einstellung des Anglerboard Teams ist, wenn man sich mal mit den Verbänden beschäftigt und Thomas seine Signatur auch wirklich ernst nimmt (Allen Anglern verpflichtet) eine logische Konsequenz.

Das Anglerboard ist wohl die einzige Plattform, wo man noch richtig über die Angelpolitik Diskutieren kann!

Dorschgreifer, sag mir doch einmal, wo man sonst Kritik an den Verbänden oder Angelpolitik üben soll? In den eigenen Foren der Landesverbände?

Seien wir doch einmal ehrlich, da Besteht das Klientel doch hauptsächlich aus reinen Kochtopfanglern, die alle pro Verband eingestellt sind. Oder denen der Verband egal ist. 
Man könnte schon sagen, das es eine recht inzestiöse Truppe ist. Andersdenkende (spezialisierte Angler, Angler die es wagen einen Fisch zurückzusetzen) sind doch nicht erwünscht.

Das dort kein vernünftiger Meinungsaustausch vorkommen kann ist klar. Das dort weiterhin all. nichts gutes bei rauskommen kann, wenn ein Haufen engstirnig denkender Menschen versammelt ist und jede andere Meinung keine Chance hat, ist doch auch klar.

Majestätsbeleidigung würde sich da doch niemals einer erlauben. 
Und mal davon ab, der jeweilige Verband auch garnicht zulassen.

So bleibt die Wahl. Diskutieren im Anglerboard. Oder eben nicht und weiter auf das nächste Nachtangelverbot oder Besatzverbot für Fisch X ab größe Y usw. usf. warten.

Im Anglerboard kommen wenigstens Meinungen aus allen Bundesländern und allen Angelmethoden von Kochtopfanglern und C&R Anglern, sowie allen was dazwischen liegt zusammen. Womit ebenfalls klar ist, das ausschliesslich im Anglerboard die Diskussion möglich ist.

Und wahrscheinlich ist genau das Problem für die Vereinsvorstände und Verbände. Diskussionen sind ja eher nicht so erwünscht, mehr so das abnicken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Danke fürs Lob, Allrounder, bzw. unsere Intention gut erkannt -  Aber das Anglerboardforum ist hier ja nicht das Thema..

Auch wenn Verbands(ange)hörige immer wieder versuchen, das zum Thema zu machen um von Verbänden und Angelpolitik abzulenken, statt auf die Fragen einzugehen und diese zu beantworten ....

Daher zurück zum Thema:


> das wird schon noch alles ganz toll werden...


Denk ich auch -  denn ich glaub immer noch dran, die versprochenen Antworten zu bekommen..

Warum sollte sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan den Fragen auch verweigern???

Die sie sich ja auch selber stellen und beantworten muss, wenn sie tatsächlich als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV zielführend arbeiten will und  sich nicht nur auf das verlassen, was die Funktionäre der real existierenden Verbände ihr erzählen...

Was die Verbandsfunktionäre können (oder eben nicht) und in wie weit diese vertrauenswürdig sind, hat ja der Krampf um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF während der letzten 2 Jahre gezeigt.


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

_Deutlich OT &_
_nur mal so angemerkt:_



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Außenwirkungs- und Informationsplattform ist es nicht im Geringsten und schon garnicht für Vereine...


 
Das sehen einige Vereine zum Glück anders und entscheiden das selbst.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Also, warum sollte hier irgendein Politiker, Verband oder Verein irgend etwas schreiben oder Fragen beantworten??? ...


 
Das AB ist ein Medium. Grundsätzlich nur eines von vielen.
Anders als z.B. bei Printmedien, ist hier die Grundlage Web2.0

Politiker, Interessensvertreter, etc. haben größtenteils seit vielen Jahren dazugelernt, dass es heutzutage nicht mehr ausreicht dem ARD-Hofberichterstatter ein paar Antworten zu geben, zu denen er vorher seine Fragen dazu formulieren durfte.
Auch wird kein Politiker mehr sich ausschließlich Printmedien zu Interviews 'stellen'.

Wer als öffentliche Person Akzeptanz/Unterstützung für sich und seine Ziele sucht, ist zwingend auf Bürgerbeteiligung und das Netz angewiesen.
Auch reicht es bei weitem nicht mehr aus, sich ausschließlich den 'einem-selbst-wohlgesonnenen'-Medien zu widmen.

Das mögen Assad & Co. noch nicht verstanden haben, dachte aber dass dieses 6.Klasse-Schulwissen zumindest bei denen in Deutschland angekommen ist, die eine Tastatur bedienen können.

Du solltest mal dringend dein Demokratie- und Medienverständnis überdenken & updaten.

_OT & dicke Halsschlaggader wieder aus._


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Danke für die Kennzeichnung als OT - *aber BITTE an ALLE:*
Es geht hier eben nicht ums Anglerboardforum, Anglerpraxismagazin, Redaktion und, und, und...

Bleibt bitte beim Thema...

Denn ich glaub immer noch dran, die versprochenen Antworten zu bekommen..

Warum sollte sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan den Fragen auch verweigern???

Die sie sich ja auch selber stellen und beantworten muss, wenn sie tatsächlich als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV zielführend arbeiten will und sich nicht nur auf das verlassen, was die Funktionäre der real existierenden Verbände ihr erzählen - dann kann sie ihre Meinung dazu ja auch gleich öffentlich machen...

Was die Verbandsfunktionäre können (oder eben nicht) und in wie weit diese vertrauenswürdig sind, hat ja der Krampf um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF während der letzten 2 Jahre gezeigt.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat sie aber nachdem Du ihr die Links hierher übersendet hast, hier mal reingeluschert und gelesen und es sich dann anders überlegt....
> 
> Danach hätte ich mir zumindest dreimal überlegt auf die Fragen zu antworten.
> 
> Gerade, wenn sie wie Du schreibst schlauer ist, dann würde sie sich hier nicht zum Popantz machen...


Aber auch genau das könnte sie uns ja sagen/schreiben statt sich durch Ignoranz in eine Rolle drängeln zu lassen, die sie schon allein aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz und vor allem ihrer gesamtfischereirechtlichen Sicht- und Betrachtungsweise gar nicht nötig hat.
Meine persönliche Meinung über sie ist sehr hoch und jemanden mit ihrem langjährigen Hintergrundwissen in einer derartigen Position zu sehen, wo sie fachliches Wissen wie Gewandtheit im politischen Umfeld gleichermaßen einbringen könnte, würde mich weitaus positiver stimmen als so manchen anderen, der sich in genau diesen Punkten nicht so hervortut.
Und allein schon aufgrund dieser ihrer Kompetenz rechne auch ich nach wie vor fest damit, dass wir eine Antwort erhalten.



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, sag mir doch einmal, wo man sonst Kritik an den Verbänden oder Angelpolitik üben soll? In den eigenen Foren der Landesverbände?
> 
> Seien wir doch einmal ehrlich, da Besteht das Klientel doch hauptsächlich aus reinen Kochtopfanglern, die alle pro Verband eingestellt sind. Oder denen der Verband egal ist.
> Man könnte schon sagen, das es eine recht inzestiöse Truppe ist. Andersdenkende (spezialisierte Angler, Angler die es wagen einen Fisch zurückzusetzen) sind doch nicht erwünscht.
> ...



Ich denke, dass Du damit den Nagel ziemlich auf den Kopf triffst. Die Qualität der angelpolitischen Arbeit wird bei uns immer schlechter, je höher man steigt. Was in Vereinen sehr gut und in Kreisverbänden gerade noch klappt, hakt spätestens beim Landesverband und endgültig dann beim Bundesverband. Und was schon in den Vereinen mangelt (insbesondere persönliches Engagement der Basis), davon darf man auf höherer Ebene auch nichts erwarten.

Warum also sollte man sich für einen "neuen" Bundesverband überhaupt noch die Mühe einer demokratischen auf Mitbestimmung und -gestaltung seitens der Basis vertrauenden Organisationsform machen?
Uns (ich denke allen) geht es doch im wesentlichen um wenige Punkte:

eine gute Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln in Deutschland
möglichst wenig bzw. uneingeschränkten Gewässerzugang
vernünftiges und umwelt-/naturverträgliches Fisch- bzw. Wasserlebewesenmanagement
Dazu brauchen wir an der Spitze eine Person, die sich dies auf die Fahne schreibt. Was den letzten Punkt betrifft, wissen wir von Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass sie genau dazu die Idealbesetzung ist. Wie sie zu den anderen beiden Punkten steht, werden wir eventuell anhand ihrer Antworten, ansonsten aber durch ihre Leistungen und offenen Äußerungen erfahren. Dass wir kritisieren werden, wenn es zu kritisieren gibt, ist klar, aber dass wir auch loben werden, was lobenswert ist, sollte genau so klar sein.

Wenn man jetzt noch ins Kalkül zieht, dass sich so mancher Landesverband in Deutschland nichts sehnlicher wünscht als möglichst wenig Einmischung in sein regionales Handeln und Wirken, dann ist die Nominierung von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eigentlich ein genialer Schritt, insbesondere aus Sicht derer, die sich durch die Initiative Pro DAFV zu einer deutlich anderen als der bisherigen Art der Präsidentschaft bekennen. 
Als Bürger NRWs hat mich z.B. der Beitritt des LFV Westfalen-Lippe zur Initiative überhaupt nicht gewundert. Alles andere wäre inkonsequent gewesen, nachdem man schon damals beim drohenden Angelverbot aufgrund der PCB-Belastung im Dortmunder Stadthafen einen zum VDSF deutlich konträren Standpunkt vertreten hatte.

Ich setze jetzt auf Abwarten und Hoffen, dass sich Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eben nicht zur Marionette machen lässt, sondern einfach und im Sinne der Landesverbände ein paar klare Grenzen zwischen Bundes- und Landeszuständigkeiten auch im Verbandswirrwarr zieht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Verbände, einige Ministerien und Politiker haben sich mittlerweile auf die Fahne geschrieben, hier kein Wort mehr zu schreiben oder irgend etwas zu beantworten und das AB zu ignorieren, was aus meiner Sicht die einzig richtige Entscheidung ist.
> 
> Das mag ja sein. Allerdings nur offiziell. Das sich hier so mancher Herold eines Verbandes tummelt, ist ja offensichtlich. Auch wenn diese Herolde nicht dem Ehrenkodex ihrer Gilde gehorchen.
> Vielleicht ist Herold auch nicht der richtige Ausdruck, jedoch fällt mir grade kein sanktionsfreier Alternativbegriff ein.
> ...



Nilpferdtaktik ?|supergri



Frau Happach-Kasan mag alles mögliche sein, in erster Linie ist sie Politikerin. Völlig gleich ob gut, schlecht, rot, grün, gelb oder schwarz.

Und so muss sie als oberstes Ziel die Wählerstimmen im Auge haben. Das ist für Politiker überlebenswichtig und oft ein Drahtseilakt.

Und so wird sie auch in der Frage der Präsidentschaftskandidatur sicher Schaden und Nutzen abwägen.

Nach dem bisher mehr als peinlichen Vorgängen um die Fusion würde ich mich auch nicht zu einer Kandidatur bekennen. Schließlich kann das Boot immer noch vollständig den Jordan runterfahren, und da möchte man als Politiker nicht mit drinnen sitzen. Eine ganz normale Einstellung.

Frau Happach Kasan wird sicher auch bedenken, wieviele Wählerstimmen das Amt als Präsidentin bringen oder kosten wird.

Auf der Habenseite sind da ein paar Dutzend Funktionärsstimmen, auf der Sollseite kostet Sie das ein paar tausend Stimmen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn sie das Pferd der Verbände reitet.

Da hilft auch ein Pfeifen im Walde a la Dorschgreifer nichts. Ich denke eine so erfolgreiche Politikerin hat genügend fachkompetente Berater, die die sehr wohl abschätzen können, was sie sich mit einem Präsidentenamt in einem zusammengeschusterten Verband antun würde. Diese können auch sehr gut die Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit eines Auftritts im Internet abschätzen. Und die wissen auch, dass man in einem Hinterhofforum, wie es manche Verbände betreiben, quasi ein Nullsummenspiel betreibt (vier User pro, vier User contra), in einem richtigen Forum wie dem Anglerboard jedoch zig tausende User erreicht. Sollte dann die Furcht vor neagtiver Kritik der Anlass sein, die Fragen nicht zu beantworten, so wäre das der Ritterschlag für dieses Forum, stellt man damit doch gleichsam die Wirkungsfähigkeit fest. 

Ich denke jedoch schon, die Frau ist stark und selbstbewusst genug, sich möglicher Kritik zu stellen. Und wer weiß, ob es hier überhaupt Kritik geben wird.

Möglicherweise würden die Antworten auf Ihre Fragen ja auch auf Funktionärsebene für Aufregung und Unwohlsein sorgen. Möglicherweise kommt man dann zu der Auffassung, das man sich mit Frau Happach-Kasan eben keine Marionette eingehandelt hat, sondern eine starke Person die in diesem chaotischen Laden erst einmal so richtig aufräumt.
Auch das wäre ein nachvollziehbahrer Grund, sich zunächst in der Öffentlichkeit zurück zu halten.

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass man zur Kandidatschaft von Frau Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin eines neuen Verbandes *nirgendwo* etwas lesen oder hören kann, außer in wenigen Verlautbarungen einiger Verbände. 

Und selbstredend fordert das Fragen heraus, wie sie Thomas gestellt hat. Und selbstredend gibt das Raum für Spekulationen. 

Ich würde dieser Dame meinen höchsten Respekt zollen, wenn Sie das Amt bekleiden und dann mit eisernem Besen den Verbandsstall ausmisten würde.

Und ann, ja dann, könnte aus dieser Fusionsposse sogar mal ein richtiger und ernstzunehmender Verband werden.


----------



## velvet (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Uns (ich denke allen) geht es doch im wesentlichen um wenige Punkte:
> 
> eine gute Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln in Deutschland
> möglichst wenig bzw. uneingeschränkten Gewässerzugang
> ...


 
*Wer ist eigentlich wir und wie groß ist die Gruppe?*


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Tja, Ralle, das beschäftigt mich am meisten, die Frage, nicht wie sie im Threadtitel gestellt ist, sondern eher ob Hoffnungsträgerin für das Angeln in Deutschland oder eher nicht.#c|kopfkrat

Vom Bauchgefühl her bin ich auf der "Ja"-Seite, schade ist nur (und die Gründe hast Du ja dargelegt), dass es noch keine offizielle Nominierung/Kandidatur gibt.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



velvet schrieb:


> *Wer ist eigentlich wir und wie groß ist die Gruppe?*



Ich meine damit "uns" als Angler, die in Deutschland angeln wollen. Siehst Du das anders?
Oder hast Du den Eindruck, dass sehr viele Angler das anders sehen?

Oder spielst Du darauf an, dass es de meisten veilleicht eher egal ist?

Bei den unteren "Wir" beziehe ich mich auf das AB und auf die Redaktionsmitglieder, die über Themen berichten und diese kommentieren.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Ich stelle es einfach mal klar, Velvet:

Den meisten Anglern in Deutschland (ich denke allen) geht es doch im wesentlichen um wenige Punkte:

eine gute Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln in Deutschland
möglichst wenig bzw. uneingeschränkten Gewässerzugang
vernünftiges und umwelt-/naturverträgliches Fisch- bzw. Wasserlebewesenmanagement
_Dazu brauchen sie an der Spitze eine Person, die sich dies auf die Fahne schreibt. Was den letzten Punkt betrifft, habe ich den Eindruck von Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass sie genau dazu die Idealbesetzung ist. Wie sie zu den anderen beiden Punkten steht, werden wir alle, die hier mitlesen eventuell anhand ihrer Antworten, ansonsten aber durch ihre Leistungen und offenen Äußerungen erfahren. Dass wir als Redaktionsteam AB kritisieren werden, wenn es zu kritisieren gibt, ist klar, aber dass wir (s.o.) auch loben werden, was lobenswert ist, sollte genau so klar sein._

So besser und klarer verständlich?


----------



## velvet (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Honeyball,
manchmal sind Meinungen sehr unterschiedlich, insbesondere wenn jeder nur das Beste für Alle (wer das immer ist) will.

In meinem Verein ist es vollkommen egal, wie die Person oben heißt. Dies gilt auch für weitere Personen in den übergeordneten Verbänden.

Wichtig ist nur, dass Verbesserungen und Veränderungen erreicht werden.

Und diese muss ich auch den Leitenden zutrauen.

Bislang hat mich die Kandidatin weder begeistert noch bewegt mich zum Vertrauen.


----------



## Honeyball (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Bisher hatte sie ja auch keine Gelegenheit dazu.

Ist vielleicht auch eine Grundsatzfrage, ob man jemandem lieber mit Vorschusslorbeeren oder eher mit Skepsis begegnen sollte #c

Und wie ich schon sagte: Ich hab keine Argumente für meinen Optimismus sondern nur ein reines Bauchgefühl wahrscheinlich resultierend aus einem gewissen Respekt hinsichtlich ihrer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit. Über ihre politische Arbeit weiß ich zu wenig, um diese zu beurteilen.

Und ansonsten stimme ich Dir auch zu: Viele, die das Beste wollten haben das Schlimmste erreicht. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Und selbstredend fordert das Fragen heraus, wie sie Thomas gestellt hat. Und selbstredend gibt das Raum für Spekulationen.
> 
> *Ich würde dieser Dame meinen höchsten Respekt zollen, wenn Sie das Amt bekleiden und dann mit eisernem Besen den Verbandsstall ausmisten würde.
> 
> Und ann, ja dann, könnte aus dieser Fusionsposse sogar mal ein richtiger und ernstzunehmender Verband werden*.


Unterschreibe ich so zu hundert Prozent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

PS:
Unabhängig davon ob Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan unsere Fragen beantwortet oder an anderer Stelle konkret Stellung bezieht - oder eben nicht - wird das letztlich die Frage beantworten, die Ralle umtreibt:
Kompetente Präsidentin - oder halt doch nur Marionette der jetzigen Funktionärsclique..

Die seit Jahren in ihrem K(r)ampf um Posten, Pfründe, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten bewiesen hat, dass sies nicht können und ihnen die Angler egal sind - gerade auch speziell in der Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF....

Zudem ist ja noch nicht mal klar, dass sie überhaupt zugesagt hat.

Sie hat zwar zum Fischereitag auf ihrer Seite veröffentlicht - aber nur was Fischerei angeht.

Zum Thema Angeln, Angler oder Verbände kein Ton..

Dabei wär das ja ne prima Gelegenheit gewesen sich vorzustellen und ihre Richtlinien vorzustellen, da dort ja angeblich alle so einig und versammelt waren ..

Bis jetzt ist die Kandidatur ja nur bekannt auf Grund der Veröffentlichungen der real existierenden Verbände...

Seitens Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gibts bis dato dazu keinerlei öffentliches Statement..


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Gibt es inzwischen eigentlich eine Reaktion auf den Fragenkatalog?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Nä, noch nicht.

Diese Woche war ja Sitzungswoche im Bundestag, daher klemm ich mich näxte Woche wieder mal ans Telefon...
;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt.

Ich neige dazu zu glauben, dass die Dame sich die Sache mit Ihrer Kandidatur gut überlegen wird. Inzwischen hat Sie garantiert recherchieren lassen und weiß, was Sie sich damit antun würde.
Sie weiß vielleicht noch nicht, wofür Sie sich selbst in Gefahr bringen soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Keine Ahnung...

Wenn man in Leute reingucken könnte??

Sie war in Papenburg jedenfalls wohl nicht bei den Anglern, außer den Veröffentlichungen der Verbände gibts dazu auch von/auf ihrer Seite keinerlei Statement..

Das ist schon etwas seltsam......


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Dieser Trööt liegt auf Platz 9 wenn man nach ihrem Namen gurgelt.
Das hat sie sicher gelesen(oder einer ihrer Laufburschen).


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo 

ich gehe davon aus, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eine sehr gute Reflektion durch die Fischereiverbände über das Themenspektrum erhalten hat, und damit auch was das Anglerboard betrifft. Alles andere wäre handwerklich unsolide.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich gehe davon aus, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eine sehr gute..........



...aber einseitige und wohl voreingenommene......



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> ....Reflektion durch die Fischereiverbände über das Themenspektrum erhalten hat, und damit auch was das Anglerboard betrifft.



Das würde dann auch die Zurückhaltung(in alter Verbandsmanier) bzgl. der Fragen erklären.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Wenn sie sich nicht informieren lassen würde, wäre sie wohl eh untauglich.

Wenn sie sich nur einseitig informieren lassen würde, wohl auch..

Da es von ihrer Seite bis jetzt keinerlei öffentliche Bestätigung einer Kandidatur gibt, müssen wir halt warten bis die kommt..

Und dann sehen, ob und in wie weit und mit welcher Diktion sie dann Fragen beantwortet oder eben nicht...

Ich bin da ganz entspannt und warte das ab.

Wir werden natürlich über den Fortgang berichten und gegebenenfalls kommentieren..

Es KÖNNTE ja immerhin sein, dass sie eine starke Präsidenten werden würde!!

Die endlich den Verbandssauhaufen mal richtig aufräumt und die jetzigen Protagonisten mit ihrem widerwärtigen und unwürdigen Gezerre zum Teufel jagt!

Und endlich daran arbeitet, einen wirklichen Verband für Angler auch in Deutschland zu bekommen - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt......


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich nicht informieren lassen würde, wäre sie wohl eh untauglich.
> 
> Wenn sie sich nur einseitig informieren lassen würde, wohl auch..
> 
> ..


 
Genau das macht den Unterschied aus. Ich gehe davon aus, dass jemand, der in der Sache kompetent ist, durchaus begreift, dass man selbst niemals perfekt ist. Und darum ist es ein Akt der Klugheit sich von den wichtigsten zukünftigen Handlungspartnern deren Sicht erklären zu lassen und mit den eigenen Positionen abzugleichen. Und besonderes Augenmerk auf die Differenzen zu legen. Auf neudeutsch nennt man das „open-minded“ zu sein.
Und mich persönlich würde es sehr verwundern, wenn Frau D. Happach-Kasan schon vorab gewusst hätte, welche Probleme zwischen dem Anglerboard und den Verbänden bestehen.
Und darüber wird man sie informiert haben. Alles andere wäre ein handwerklicher Fehler.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



> Und mich persönlich würde es sehr verwundern, wenn Frau D. Happach-Kasan schon vorab gewusst hätte, welche Probleme zwischen dem Anglerboard und den Verbänden bestehen.
> Und darüber wird man sie informiert haben. Alles andere wäre ein handwerklicher Fehler.


Darauf habe ich selber ihren Bürochef im Bundestag schon beim ersten Telefonat hingewiesen, bevor uns die Antworten versprochen wurden.

Da wir ehrliche Antworten wollen, müssen wir da logischerweise selber auch ehrlich sein..

Allerdings hatte ich das präzisiert:
Wir haben ja kein Problem mit den Verbänden (wir lehnen nur deren Politik und Handeln ab), die Verbände haben ein Problem mit uns (siehe Kommunikationsverweigerung, kannst Du ja auch in unserem Anschreiben nachlesen) ;-)))

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan würde alle Anfragen von Bürgern und Presse beantworten, hieß es dann...

Wir werden es sehen und warten das entspannt ab......


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Und mich persönlich würde es sehr verwundern, wenn Frau D. Happach-Kasan schon vorab gewusst hätte, welche Probleme zwischen dem Anglerboard und den Verbänden bestehen.
> Und darüber wird man sie informiert haben. Alles andere wäre ein handwerklicher Fehler.



Es gibt keine Probleme zwischen dem AB und den Verbänden, wie kommst Du da drauf?

Die Verbände haben ein Problem mit der Öffentlichkeit, deren Teil auch das AB ist.  
Es ist also eine einseitige Problemlage.

Es zeugt von Weitblick zu vermuten, dass Frau Happach-Kasan das AB vor der Kontaktaufnahme durch Thomas nicht kannt, ebenso wie die Vermutung, dass man Sie informiert habe. 

Selbstredend wird Sie/Ihre Mitarbeiter mit dem Fragenkatalog vorstellig geworden sein. Und selbstredend wird man sie von Seiten der Verbände panisch gewarnt haben, mit uns zu kommunizieren. 

Die alleinige Frage bleibt, ob die Dame sich ausschließlich auf die Auskunft der Verbände stützt. Ich denke und hoffe sie hat ausreichend Weitblick und Erfahrung um sich nicht von den Verbänden instrumentalisieren zu lassen.

Alles andere wäre ein handwerklicher Fehler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Als langjährige Politikerin kann sie sicherlich Verbände (beileibe nicht nur Fischerverbände) gut genug einschätzen, um sich nicht alleine auf deren Aussagen zu verlassen...

Mich wundert es da eben immer noch, dass weder auf noch von ihrer Seite noch sonst irgendwo öffentlich (außer eben über die Initiative und Fischerverbandsseiten) irgendwo was über ihre Bereitschaft zur Kandidatur als Präsidentin des VDSF/DAFV zu lesen ist.

Das wollte mir ja nicht mal ihr Büroleiter telefonisch explizit bestätigen - nur, dass es Gespräche gegeben habe...

Ich warte einfach gespannt ab, bis das Versprechen zur Beantwortung der Fragen eingelöst wird - dann sehen wir weiter..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (16. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Hallo Ralle 24
Hallo miteinander



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich denke und hoffe sie hat ausreichend Weitblick und Erfahrung um sich nicht von den Verbänden instrumentalisieren zu lassen.
> 
> .


 
So wie´s aussieht strebt Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan genau dieses an. Die Präsidentin des neu zu gründenden Verbandes ist selbstverständlich das Gesicht und die Stimme des Verbandes nach außen. Und es kann doch gar nicht anders sein, als dass sie aufs engste mit den Landesverbänden abgestimmt ist.
Ich verstehe, das die Meinungsführer im AB gegen die geplante Fusion sind. Aber davon unabhängig müsste doch auch Euch klar sein, dass ein jeder Präsident eines Verbandes die Verbandsziele verfolgen muss.
Manchmal treibt Euere Fundamentalopposition schon wundersame Blüten. Macht Euch die jetzige Situation eigentlich Spaß? Ich bin ja jetzt auch schon ein paar Jahre in diesem Forum unterwegs und nach meinem Empfinden war Euere Position gegenüber den Verbänden damals deutlich besser. Es gab kritischen Dialog. Sogar der VDSF hat schüchterne Versuche unternommen – wenn auch deutlich erfolglos. Aber mit dem DAV war das doch mal gut. Aber irgendwann und dann mit zunehmender Tendenz wurden Euere Argumente und auch die Kommunikation an und für sich immer destruktiver und spalterischer bis dann auch der DAV die Schnauze voll hatte. 
Heute stufen nach meinem Dafürhalten die Verbände Euere Kritik nicht mehr als konstruktiv sondern als destruktiv und bösartig ein und Ihr werdet in die Ecke der Sektierer eingenordet.
Die Kommunikation wurde gekappt und siehe da: Seither läuft das mit der Fusion weit besser. Die Macht und die Einflussmöglichkeiten des AB sind weitaus geringer als gedacht (geht vielleicht sogar gegen Null). Lernergebnis: Die Fusionskarawane zieht planmäßig weiter und das AB wettert im Nirgendwo. Daran dürfte auch bis zum Vollzug bzw. ggflls. dem Patzen der Fusion  nichts mehr zu ändern sein.
Dann aber ist Neustart, für den Verband sowieso und fürs AB gegenüber dem Verband evtl. auch. Es wäre zumindest theoretisch möglich. Aber so wie das jetzt schon wieder gegenüber Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eingefädelt wird schaut mir das sehr nach Fortsetzung der Dauerfehde aus. Ich find das schade aber wahrscheinlich wird´s so kommen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Warum nur versuchst Du jedes Thema auf "Macht und Einfluss des AB" runterzubrechen???

Hier geht es um eine hochkompetente Wissenschaftlerin und (lebens-)erfahrenere Politikerin, die genau bedenkt, was sie tut, wie sie es tut und wann sie es tut bzw. ob sie was tut.

Und wenn sie eines nicht tun wird, dann ist es, sich nachsagen zu lassen, dass sie die Kommunikation mit potentiellen Kritikern verweigert, von denen sie noch gar nicht wissen kann, ob es überhaupt Kritiker sein werden.

Hast Du schon mal überlegt, dass vor all unseren Fragen sie erstmal die eine wichtige beantworten muss, nämlich die, ob sie in ihrer Position und politischen Funktion sich antut, diesen in sich zerstrittenen Scherbenhaufen Anglerverbände als Präsidentin zu führen?

Vielleicht hat sie ja schon längst "nein" gesagt oder diplomatisch und politisch geschickt ein Nein unter gegenseitigem Stillschweigen mit den Führern der Initiative Pro DAFV verhackstückt, bis die einen wertigen Ersatzkandidaten gefunden haben...

Vielleicht wartet sie mit ihrem Ja einfach nur darauf, erstmal auch wieder das Präsidium des VdSF zurück ins Boot zu holen und dann gemeinsam aus einer starken Position agieren zu können, ohne gleich die Negativwirkung unfruchtbarer interner Grabenkämpfe schlucken zu müssen...

Was hat das mit dem AB zu tun?
Und vor allem, was willst Du uns hier eigentlich mit solchen Bemerkungen vermitteln?


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem AB zu tun?
> Und vor allem, was willst Du uns hier eigentlich mit solchen Bemerkungen vermitteln?



Im Grunde sowas hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3713064#post3713064

nur ein klein wenig intellektueller.:q

Aber nicht so viel. Zu behaupten die Fusion liefe seit dem "kappen der Kommunikation" besser ist schon recht niedlich. Nein, zum brüllen komisch.


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Vor allem gut, dass er weiß dass es eine "Kappung der Kommunikation" gegeben hat!!!

Letzte Woche noch habe ich mit einem Verbandsmenschen telefoniert, der das unter Umständen vielleicht gar nicht mitbekommen hatte, dass er gar nciht mit uns kommuniziert #c
Vielleicht meit er mit "Kommunikation kappen" aber auch nur, dass gewisse Herren noch immer keinen Internetzugang haben :m|kopfkrat:q:q:q


----------



## Fischer am Inn (17. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Gentlemen,

Euere Reaktion signalisiert mit ganz deutlich, dass meine beschränkten sprachlichen Möglichkeiten nicht ausreichen, um zu vermitteln was ich sagen wollte. Entschuldigung, werd´s nicht mehr tun.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber davon unabhängig müsste doch auch Euch klar sein, dass ein jeder Präsident eines Verbandes die Verbandsziele verfolgen muss.


Sehen wir genauso - Da aber weder VDSF/DAFV noch DAV noch einer der Landesverbände auf unsere Nachfragen oder sonstwo öffentlich bezüglich den Zielen und angelpolitischer Einstellung des geplanten umbenannten VDSF reagiert hat, ist es doch logisch, dass wir da die Person fragen, welche da von Verbandsseite als Präsidentin ins Spiel gebracht wird ..

In der Hoffnung, dass eine seriöse Politikerin Ziele des Verbandes (sofern vorhanden und das Ganze nicht nur zum Angler abzocken da sein sollte) besser kommmuniziert als die unfähigen Verbandsvertreter, die in ihrem würdelosen und widerwärtigen Gezerre um Kohle, Macht, Pfründe, Posten und persönliche Eitelkeiten gefangen sind.

Und vor allem einmal, dass sie selber dazu Stellung nimmt und klarstellt, ob sie wirklich dieses Amt anstrebt - dazu gibts ja nur Verbandsmeldungen...



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwann und dann mit zunehmender Tendenz wurden Euere Argumente und auch die Kommunikation an und für sich immer destruktiver und spalterischer bis dann auch der DAV die Schnauze voll hatte.


Stimmt, im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden haben wir eben eine klare inhaltliche Vorstellungen und stehen eben dazu.

Wir waren für den DAV solange recht, wie wir in deren Sinne veröffentlichten.

Als dann der DAV auf Druck seiner Landesverbände einknickte und keines der öffentlich gegebenen Versprechen mehr einhielt (Fusion nur ohne Zeitdruck, nur unter festschreiben angelpolitischer Grundsätze etc.) war es ja logisch, dass wir das auch kritisierten. 

Erst daraufhin wurde beim DAV - wie es auch schon vorher der VDSF machte - die Beantwortung jeglicher Fragen eingestellt...

Kritik und nachfragen durchgehend unerwünscht bei diesen "ehrenwerten Gesellschaften".......



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Seither läuft das mit der Fusion weit besser.


Warten wir das mal ab - Innerhalb des VDSF gibt es mindestens 3 Fraktionen (Präsidium und deren Freunde, Übernahme des DAV 2012 und Übernahme erst in 2013 oder später) im DAV mindestens 2 (pro und contra sich übernehmen lassen) und dazu noch die wirre Initiative um Bayern und Brandenburg....

Bis heute hat z. B. der VDSF-Bund die "Erklärung aller Teilnehmer" vom Fischereitag in Papenburg nicht mit veröffentlicht - obwohl sie über Papenburg bereits berichteten (Resolution des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes zur Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik anläßlich des Deutschen Fischereitages in Papenburg vom 28. - 30.08.2012 )....

Dass da also wirklich was vorankommt, vor allem dass da Einigkeit herrschen soll, sehe ich da deswegen noch lange nicht..

Da steht doch - bildlich gesehen - in jeder dunklen Ecke ein Funktionär und wartet drauf, einem seiner "Kollegen" ein Messer in den Rücken rammen zu können......



			
				Fischer am Inn schrieb:
			
		

> Daran dürfte auch bis zum Vollzug bzw. ggflls. dem Patzen der Fusion nichts mehr zu ändern sein.
> Dann aber ist Neustart, für den Verband sowieso und fürs AB gegenüber dem Verband evtl. auch.soll, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln...


Da erstmal nur Inhalte für uns wichtig sind haben wir ja genau deswegen Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan unsere Fragen gestellt.

Auch und gerade, weil auch wir darin eine Chance sehen.

Dazu müsste man aber eben erstmal wissen, wofür der VDSF/DAFV zukünftig stehen will.

Die real existierenden Verbandsfunktionäre aus Bund und Ländern, VDSF/DAFV und DAV haben aber bis heute keine gemeinsamen Ziele verabredet und verkündet oder Fragen diesbezüglich beantwortet..

Da setzen wir in eine seriöse Politikerin eben mehr Hoffnung als in den zerstrittenen Verbandshaufen, das man da als Angler und Öffentlichkeit mal Antworten bekommt. 

Denn das haben eben die Verbände und ihre Funktionäre in jetzt über 2 Jahren Verhandlungen ja nicht geschafft, Angler zu informieren über ihre Ziele und sie mitzunehmen.............


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Logo..
Morgen ist sie im Wahlkreis (sagt die Chefin ihres Wahlkreisbüros).

Die will das dann nochmals alles ausdrucken und ihr vorlegen (naja, war ja auch erst im Juni die Anfrage ;-))).....

Ich werd dann Dienstag da wieder im Wahlkreisbüro anrufen und sehen, wie das Spiel weitergeht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Sodele, soeben mit Frau Müller, der Chefin ihres Wahlkreisbüros telefoniert, die gestern Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan getroffen hatte.

Und ihr unsere Fragen da nochmals vorgelegt hat.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan will sich nächste Woche ransetzen und uns antworten..

Ein fester Antworttermin wurde nicht genannt..

Was ich verstehen kann angesichts dessen was gerade im Bundestag und der Koalition alles so am brennen ist..

Wir freuen uns über diese Zusage und warten nun mal gespannt ab...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Dann würde ich empfehlen die Verbände rundum zu informieren, wenn wir das online stellen, damit sich nicht jeden Tag Dutzende Funktionäre einloggen müssen um nachzuschauen, ob Frau Happach- Kasan schon geantwortet hat.

Ach Nein, ich vergaß, hier liest ja eh´keiner mit.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Du nun wieder...........
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Von allem anderen abgesehen hätte eine Präsidentschaft von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zumindest in einem Bereich schon einen Fortschritt gebracht.

Gegenüber den jetzt herrschenden und waltenden alten, sturen Herren:
Kommunikation ist da kein Fremdwort........

Unabhängig davon, wie die Fragen beantwortet werden, wäre das ja schon ein absoluter Quantensprung..................


----------



## Ossipeter (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

und die Quotenregelung wäre auch erfüllt! )


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Wohl wahr - wenn es dann noch eine Quote gäbe für Funktionäre, die das Wohl der Angler im Blick hätten, wären wir noch ein Stück weiter..
 Zumindest ist die Kommunikationsbereitschaft von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aber schlicht positiv zu werten..


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

http://www.happach-kasan.de/fischer...rin-des-bayerischen-landesfischereitags-2012/


Wer es noch nicht gelesen haben sollte....




#h


----------



## ivo (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Na dann sag ich mal "herzlich Willkommen" im Schlachthaus!#d
Man dürfte im VDSF *sehr *zufrieden sein...


----------



## Honeyball (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Ein Erfolg für alle Kochtopffischer Deutschlands!!!

Ich muss erstmal 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen#q


----------



## angler1996 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Sie irrt, ich kann mir die weitere Existenz von mehreren Verbänden durchaus vorstellen, schon weil ich keine Kochtopfmentalität entwicklen will.

Gruß A.


----------



## Koalabaer (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ein Erfolg für alle Kochtopffischer Deutschlands!!!



Zitat:  Ebenso ist es erforderlich, dass gefangene Fische, wenn möglich, auch verzehrt werden. Fisch schmeckt gut.



> Ich muss erstmal 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen#q



Ist morgen noch genau die selbe Sch....


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Sie irrt, ich kann mir die weitere Existenz von mehreren Verbänden durchaus vorstellen, schon weil ich keine Kochtopfmentalität entwicklen will.
> 
> Gruß A.


 

Dann frag mal deine Glaskugel,wann sich 7 Mann finden und eine neue richtung einschlagen. 
Aber ich befürchte bis dahin (7 Mann gefunden) ist Angeln aus Natur/Tierschutzgründen in De.Verboten.










Wenn inter.besteht,hier die Novelierung vom Mai 2012 des Tierschutzgesetz das in der Rede erwähnt wurde. 

http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/2012/145-AI-Novelle-Tierschutzgesetz.html

#h


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

120 Km bis nach Dänemark, boah habe ich das gut. Da darf ich in 2013 bestimmt noch angeln...


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



gründler schrieb:


> Dann frag mal deine Glaskugel,wann sich 7 Mann finden und eine neue richtung einschlagen.
> 
> Aber ich befürchte bis dahin ist Angeln aus Natur/Tierschutzgründen in De.Verboten.
> 
> ...



Ist doch alles prima. Welcher Teil ist denn für Angler relevant? Ferkelkastration? Dürfen wir deswegen bald nicht mehr angeln?

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Frau Happach-Kasan hier jetzt komplett auseinander genommen wird. Sie hat zu einem Sachverhalt Stellung genommen, mehr nicht. Ebenso wie alle anderen hat auch sie ein Recht auf eine Meinung. Ausgesprochen gut finde ich ihre Aussagen zur Komoranproblematik.

Wenn es hier jetzt wie gewohnt abgeht, kann sie sich das Interview sparen. Die Fragen sind ohnehin reichlich tendenziös und unseriös.

Mit anglerischem Gruß,

Aegir


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Ist doch alles prima. Welcher Teil ist denn für Angler relevant? Ferkelkastration? Dürfen wir deswegen bald nicht mehr angeln?
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Frau Happach-Kasan hier jetzt komplett auseinander genommen wird. Sie hat zu einem Sachverhalt Stellung genommen, mehr nicht. Ebenso wie alle anderen hat auch sie ein Recht auf eine Meinung. Ausgesprochen gut finde ich ihre Aussagen zur Komoranproblematik.
> 
> ...


 
Tendenziös vielleicht, unseriös hingegen doch beileibe nicht. Diese Frau ging durch eine lange und harte Schule, ist seit Jahren im deutschen Politikgeschehen aktiv. Das wird ihr keine Schweißperlen auf die Stirn treiben.

Ich bin weiterhin gespannt.


----------



## Lazarus (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Wenn es hier jetzt wie gewohnt abgeht, kann sie sich das Interview sparen. Die Fragen sind ohnehin reichlich tendenziös und unseriös


Das kann sie sich nicht nur sparen, sie _wird _es auch.
Würde ich einen Buchmacher finden der dieses Wette annimmt, ich würde 8:1 wetten.

Aber zu der Rede:
Für eine FDP-Politikerin fand ich das Gesagte richtig gut!
Sie hat die richtigen Prioritäten gesetzt: Kormoran und Querverbauungen sind die derzeit wirklich dringenden Probleme.
Im Schlusssatz noch festzustellen, dass gefangene Fische 'nach Möglichkeit' verzehrt werden sollen, war wohl das geringstmögliche Zugeständnis an die Tierschutzlobby.
Außerdem hat sie ja Recht: Fische schmecken gut!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

170 Km bis in die Niederlande, 190 Km bis Belgien, 210 Km bis Luxemburg, mein Gott, was habe ich für ein Glück, das ich in zwei bis drei Jahren noch (nach meinen Vorstellungen) angeln kann, ohne auswandern zu müssen.
Und nicht nur das, das beste ist, das Benelux sich auch in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht verbiegen lassen wird.....
Wenn sich dort ein Verband oder eine Organisation so feldherrenmäßig gebärden würde wie es der VdSF in D-Land betreibt, würde es da an den Rand des Bürgerkriegs führen !
Warum kriegt wohl die PETRA in Benelux kein Bein an die Erde ??
Denkt mal drüber nach !!!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Ist doch alles prima. Welcher Teil ist denn für Angler relevant? Ferkelkastration? Dürfen wir deswegen bald nicht mehr angeln?
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob Frau Happach-Kasan hier jetzt komplett auseinander genommen wird. Sie hat zu einem Sachverhalt Stellung genommen, mehr nicht. Ebenso wie alle anderen hat auch sie ein Recht auf eine Meinung. Ausgesprochen gut finde ich ihre Aussagen zur Komoranproblematik.
> 
> ...


 

Hab ich irgendwo was negatives gesagt???

Ich hab lediglich ihre Rede und das TSG..verlinkt was sie darin erwähnte.

Und wenn andere hier nicht so schreiben wie du das gern hättest ist das nicht mein Problem,ich habe ledeglich links weitergetragen,mehr nicht.

Und gesagt bevor sich 7 Mann finden,ist Angeln verboten,was aber nicht auf den link bezogen ist,sondern das galt dem Andi.



#h


----------



## Sharpo (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> 120 Km bis nach Dänemark, boah habe ich das gut. Da darf ich in 2013 bestimmt noch angeln...




Dann werden Dänemark, Holland, Polen, Belgien etc. bald ihre Grenzen wieder dicht machen.  
Oder ein Ausländerangelverbot einführen.  

Bei der drohenden Invasion von Anglern.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Nun ja, bewertet werden wird sie an ihrer gesamten Arbeit. Und in einzelnen anderen Aspekten ihrer Rede sind durchaus positive Ansätze zu bemerken.
Wenn sie sich, statt der Denkweise, dass die Verwertungsentscheidung beim einzelnen Angler bleibt (was im übrigen noch am ehesten einer "liberalen" Grundeinstellung entspräche), einseitig auf die Kochtopfseite schlägt, wird sie den entsprechenden Gegenwind sicherlich auch von den Landesverbänden spüren.
Aber wir sollten nicht vergessen, wann und vor allem wo sie diese Rede gehalten hat |rolleyes
Da ist es vielleicht verfrüht, genau diesen Redeteil zu sehr auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Vielleicht ist es nicht mehr als ein kleines von Diplomatie geprägtes Sahnehäubchen zugunsten der Bayerischen Abknüppelpolitik des Herrn Braun :m

Sie wird es unter Beweis stellen und wir werden sehen...


----------



## kati48268 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Was nützen positive Ansätze bei Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, wenn bei einem (dem?) anglerischen Hauptthema 
_"...Wie alle Grundrechte ist auch der Tierschutz nicht teilbar. Auch in der  Sport- und Angelfischerei werden wie in der Jagd Tiere gefangen und  getötet. Aus ethischer Verantwortung muss dafür eine ausreichende  Sachkunde bestehen, um die Leiden so gering wie möglich zu halten.  *Ebenso ist es erforderlich, dass gefangene Fische, wenn möglich, auch  verzehrt werden.* Fisch schmeckt gut."_​voll ins Klo gegriffen wird?!

#d
Nee, da müsste die Dame beim Klartext reden schon eine kräftige Kehrtwende hinlegen um bei mir noch'nen Stich zu kriegen.

Es bleibt bei der üblichen VDSF-Borniertheit, wer hätte anderes erwartet. Somit kann man zumindest von Kontinuität reden.

Gegrölt hab ich ja bei den einleitenden Sätzen:
_"...Beide Verbände bringen eigene Leistungen mit: Der DAV eine hervorragende  Internetpräsenz, der VDSF die Anerkennung als eingetragener  Naturschutzverband..."
_​Wenn das nicht für Großes im Sinne der Angler spricht |uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gegrölt hab ich ja bei den einleitenden Sätzen:_"...Beide Verbände bringen eigene Leistungen mit: Der DAV eine hervorragende  Internetpräsenz, der VDSF die Anerkennung als eingetragener  Naturschutzverband..."
> _​Wenn das nicht für Großes im Sinne der Angler spricht |uhoh:




Wenn Sie das genau so gemeint hat, Respekt. Eine schallendere Ohrfeige kann es mit politisch korrekter Ausdrucksweise nicht geben.


Natürlich sollten Fische, wenn möglich, verzehrt werden. Das machen wir doch alle, es ist halt nicht immer möglich. Mir zum Beispiel gar nicht, weil ich keinen Fisch esse. Passt doch.

Für mich ist das bemerkenswerteste die Feststellung, dass sie als Präsidentin kandidieren wird. Denn das wurde bisher nur von Verbänden kolportriert.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber wir sollten nicht vergessen, wann und vor allem wo sie diese Rede gehalten hat |rolleyes
> Da ist es vielleicht verfrüht, genau diesen Redeteil zu sehr auf die Goldwaage zu legen. Vielleicht ist es nicht mehr als ein kleines von Diplomatie geprägtes Sahnehäubchen zugunsten der Bayerischen Abknüppelpolitik des Herrn Braun :m
> 
> Sie wird es unter Beweis stellen und wir werden sehen...



Das finde ich nun gerade nicht diplomatisch, sondern sogar recht  eindeutig von der Aussage her in welche Richtung die Reise gegen wird! Der einzelne Angler wird weiter entmündigt nach dem bayerischen Vorbild!


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Es ist schon eine bemerkenswerte Leistung, wenn die vermeintlich zukünftige Präsidentin eines Anglerverbandes die Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz als Grundrecht bezeichnet. 

Mit Verlaub, so bekloppt sind noch nicht mal die extremsten Grünen, den Tierschutz als Grundrecht zu bezeichnen. 

Nur mal so als staatsrechtliche Grundinfo: Träger von Grundrechten sind MENSCHEN (juristische Personen, soweit dem Wesen nach anwendbar, Art. 19 Abs. 2 GG). 

Der Laie staunt und der Fachmann wundert sich!


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine bemerkenswerte Leistung, wenn die vermeintlich zukünftige Präsidentin eines Anglerverbandes die Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz als Grundrecht bezeichnet.
> 
> Mit Verlaub, so bekloppt sind noch nicht mal die extremsten Grünen, den Tierschutz als Grundrecht zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...




Entschuldige mal, aber wo außer bei der PETA würde die FDP noch Stimmen fangen können ?

Ein paar zehntausend kommen da schon zusammen.

:m


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Entschuldige mal, aber wo außer bei der PETA würde die FDP noch Stimmen fangen können ?
> 
> Ein paar zehntausend kommen da schon zusammen.
> 
> :m



Ahhhh, jetzt ja!

Aber, möge das Verfassungsgericht und der örtliche Psychiater in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Betreuungsgericht darüber wachen, dass wir von solchen Ansichten bewahrt werden!  :m


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine bemerkenswerte Leistung, wenn die vermeintlich zukünftige Präsidentin eines Anglerverbandes die Staatszielbestimmung Tierschutz als Grundrecht bezeichnet.
> 
> Mit Verlaub, so bekloppt sind noch nicht mal die extremsten Grünen, den Tierschutz als Grundrecht zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich das beanstandete Zitat von H.-K. nicht kenne, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Grund, dass Du dich ereiferst. Es dürfte jedenfalls die verfassungsrechtliche Staatszielbestimmung des Tierschutzes in Art. 20a GG gemeint gewesen sein. Wenn für das Amt des Angelpräsidenten ausschließlich Personen in Betracht kämen, die in der schwierigen Begriffswelt des deutschen Verfassungsrechts allzeit ohne Fehlleistungen sind, dann dürfte die Kandidatensuche von vornherein an Aussichtslosigkeit scheitern.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Im Ernst. In ihrer Lage hätte ich die Fragen auch nicht mehr beantwortet. In der überaus unübersichtlichen Meinungslage zur Fusion hätte sie sich damit vor den Delegierten nur stärker angreifbar gemacht. Keiner, der das anders gehandhabt hätte, hätte seine Chancen vor den Delegierten verbessert.
Immer im Hinterkopf behalten: Auch wenn wir im Board meinen, wir seien die Mehrheit, gewählt wird durch die Delegierten!!! Da spielen noch ein paar andere Aspekte eine Rolle, als diejenigen, die von Boardies definiert werden....


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das beanstandete Zitat von H.-K. nicht kenne, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Grund, dass Du dich ereiferst. Es dürfte jedenfalls die verfassungsrechtliche Staatszielbestimmung des Tierschutzes in Art. 20a GG gemeint gewesen sein. Wenn für das Amt des Angelpräsidenten ausschließlich Personen in Betracht kämen, die in der schwierigen Begriffswelt des deutschen Verfassungsrechts allzeit ohne Fehlleistungen sind, dann dürfte die Kandidatensuche von vornherein an Aussichtslosigkeit scheitern.



Mit Verlaub, wer Präsident eines Anglerverbandes werden möchte und wer zur Zeit im Bundestag sitzt, von dem darf und muss erwartet werden, dass er weiß, dass Tierschutz kein Grundrecht ist. Wenn er selbst nicht über die notwendigen Kenntnisse verfügt, dann muss er sich eines Redenschreibers oder Korrektors bedienen, dem die Terminologie bekannt ist. 
Aber wir können das Niveau auch noch weit absenken. Dann wären wir bei einer Skala von -10 bis 10 ca bei - 8 vielleicht aber auch schon bei - 9.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Im Ernst. In ihrer Lage hätte ich die Fragen auch nicht mehr beantwortet.



Da gebe ich Dir durchaus Recht.

Aber eine Person mit Charakterstärke hätte dann das zugesagte Interview abgesagt, anstatt es durch aufschiebende Zusagen immer wieder bis zur Unglaubwürdigkeit hinaus zu zögern.


----------



## Sailfisch (16. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?*

Mir stellt sich die Frage: Warum will sie überhaupt Präsidentin werden?


----------

